# Our Sulcata Enclosure in Los Angeles, California



## aka2tal (Jul 21, 2008)

Attached are pictures of our Tortoise enclosure that I promised many of you I would take. 

We live in the Los Angeles area, so our climate is great!

The enclosure is about 4 years old. Originally we had California Desert Tortoises, but now we have moved on to the bigger beasts.......Sulcatas. The Enclosure is in the corner of the yard, and the gate can be closed off when we have other kids in the yard. Our kids know that any torotise has the right of way in the yard. It is their yard, and they let the kids play in it.

As you can see from the photos, the grass is pretty green. The grass in the middle is actually artificial grass. The Sulcatas learned their first day here, that the darn grass won't pull out of the ground. They quickly learned that the real grass in the planters and in the perimeter of the yard is the good stuff. We have no issues with the torts and the fake grass. As you can see from the photos, they love their hibiscus treat. We have access to some neighbors yards that also have hibiscus, so we can give them branches every 3-5 days, along with flowers.

The tortoise house is a Extra Large Doggloo. It is lined with Bermuda Grass, and thermostat controlled heat lamp in the winter. A Malibu Light lights up the inside when the mailibu lights are on in the yard. Lights out at 9 PM. The inside temperture is watched wirelessly from the Doggloo to the inside of our house, so we can watch the temperture inside their house, along with humidity. (Oregon Scientific Weather Reader, Wal-mart or Target) Heavy rains, or extreme cold weather, Torts can go in the garage in the corner, with Heat emitters providing warmth.

Enclosure is completely cleaned out once a week. Water saucers (2) in the enclosure are equipped to refill themselves two times a day, by automated sprinkler system.

Thanks for letting me share. Alot of research went into the enclosure before we built it, and we are always looking for ways to improve it. The brick walls actually go down in the ground about 24 inches, so they can never dig out the enclosure or the yard. 

When we first started off with Tortoises, we loved seeing the enclosures that people had built. I hope posting this will help others in their planning.

David


----------



## wayne.bob (Jul 21, 2008)

Very Cool!!!!!


----------



## Isa (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice enclosure

Your torts are beautiful!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice! They look good!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 22, 2008)

Your enclosure looks great  but I can see why your largest sulcata is being aggressive. The enclosure is way to small for 3 sulcatas. It would be fine for 1 sulcata, but not 3. Your either going to have to expand, make more enclosures or cut down on the number of animals.

Danny


----------



## aka2tal (Jul 22, 2008)

The smaller Sulcata has a small house in the patio that he sleeps in. They have the run of the yard 99 % of the time. The two larger Sulcatas go into the Igloo at night all on their own. Yes, In my expansion plans, I plan to build a shed on the side of the garage. also looking to make weekly cleaning more easier.


----------



## janiedough (Jul 27, 2008)

that is so adorable - how often do you pick up poop?


----------



## aka2tal (Jul 29, 2008)

We pick up poop every day. They usually go in the planters or in the Igloo.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you do the brick wall yourselves?

Such beautiful creatures.


----------



## aka2tal (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, I did do the brick work myself. First time. I figured that it was inthe backyard, and if it didn't go right, I would have professionals come do it. As I went along, wife said it looked great. I surprised myself. We went back later and removed the regular brick from the top and added the bullnose so it is more like a bench to sit on


----------



## DAC8671 (Aug 9, 2008)

VERY nice!!

How big are your guys? My Ralph is almost 4 yrs old and is about 12-15 pounds.


----------



## aka2tal (Aug 29, 2008)

3 year old is 8 1/2 inches Long and weighs 4 Lbs.

6 year old is 17 1/2 inches Long and weighs 27 1/2 Lbs.

8 Year Old is 18 1/4 inches Long and 39 Lbs. 

Sorry for the slow reply. aka2tal


----------



## mapping (Sep 2, 2008)

David,
Your enclosure is very nice. I like the brick. I need to set up outdoor houses for my Sulcatas. The Igloo seems to be the way to go because it is waterproof. I live in West Los Angeles. So where is the electricity coming from? Do you have outside electrical outlets?

Angie


----------



## aka2tal (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, There is a electrical outlet on the inside portion of the wall, behind the Igloo.


----------



## mtdavis817254 (Sep 3, 2008)

can i move in


----------



## mapping (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, David
I live in the West Los Angeles area. I would love to come by and see your setup, especially how you have the electrical hooked up in the backyard. I really need to hurry up and build something because the nights are starting to get cold. We used to bring the Sulcattas in at night, but they're getting too big for that. 

Can you please call me with your phone number so that we can talk. 

Angie 323-793-6644
[email protected]


----------



## aktech23 (Nov 12, 2008)

How cold does it get in LA at night?

I'm looking for comparisons I live in phoenix.

I just built my sulcata a wooden house outside. right now I have a ceramic heat lamp, but am looking to add a heating mat soon.


----------



## aka2tal (Dec 17, 2008)

Angie, Did you ever get my message? I assumed that you don't need to see the yard since I didn't hear back.


----------



## krissy2288 (Dec 17, 2008)

it gets around 32 to 42 degrees at night i live 8 hours away from there but i go down there every christmas to see family.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 17, 2008)

While I agree the brick is beautiful, I don't think the area is big enough for Sulcata. You say your 3 year old is 4 pounds, I just sent Tony down to my sister's to be re-homed. He is 3 years old and 14 pounds. Debbie says that Ralph is 4 years old and over 12 pounds. When there's such a big difference in sizes you have to start thinking about emotional abuse. You may not see any physical abuse, but the physiological abuse must be happening. If you have recently had a fecal done and there are no parasites, you should start thinking about abuse. While I always push that slow growth is best, it's obvious to any experienced Sulcata keeper that something is wrong that the 3 year old is so small...I mean no disrespect, I am just trying to point out where there *may* be a problem...
I think that the area is too small for 3 Sulcata. You say that the 2 bigger animals sleep in the dogloo, I think that's too small. Here's Bob's shed and his yard.









That area became too small and Bob starting biting Tony's face, so to protect Tony I felt I had to rehome him. And it was REALLY hard, but that's another subject. Male Sulcata need a lot of room...

I love seeing my cat Big Bubba going into the shed and Bob is then afraid to go inside. While male Sulcata will fight with each other...and Bob is 73 pounds, they are afraid of a 27 pound cat......The plant is just in there for the winter so it doesn't freeze...


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does Bob play with that ball? he has a nicer setup than my apt!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, Bob does play with the ball...But the point I was trying to make ..is that I got Tony when he was 24 hours out of the egg. He lived in the tort table that you can see in the picture. Then when he got big enough he would spend the day in the yard with Bob and he slept in the tort table at night. Then this summer he got too big for the tort table and discovered his "manhood". And man oh man was he proud of it! Anyway, I started noticing that Tony wasn't eating very much. Then the weather turned and they both had to stay inside and I started seeing Bob biting Tony's face and ramming him trying to flip him over. So then I had to make the decision to have my sister re-home Tony. It was a miserably hard choice to make. But you see how much room I have for them and I still had trouble. Male Sulcata need a lot of room. So that is why I am suggesting that you don't have enough room for 3 Sulcata and the size of the 3 year old is kinda proof of that. I don't mean any disrespect and I certainly don't mean to be mean...but this forum is all about helping each other and experienced keepers helping newbies...and I think I would be remiss if I didn't speak out here and point out a potential problem...






This is just one third of the yard. I have divided it in thirds so 2 thirds can be growing out while he munches down on one third. I have it planted with various grasses and weeds and it seems to work out fairly well...except I get really tired of hauling cinderblock...


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm glad that you are posting these pics Maggie...I didn't mean to offset your point. I saw another post on here where two other torts were housed in the same enclosure, and while one was growing normally, the other hardly grew at all. Even though they all seemed "happy"....

All torts need their own space, and based off of what I have seen, should be housed accordingly.

Props to you Maggie, for taking such good care on Bob and Tony


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 17, 2008)

Meg90 said:


> I'm glad that you are posting these pics Maggie...I didn't mean to offset your point. I saw another post on here where two other torts were housed in the same enclosure, and while one was growing normally, the other hardly grew at all. Even though they all seemed "happy"....
> 
> All torts need their own space, and based off of what I have seen, should be housed accordingly.
> 
> Props to you Maggie, for taking such good care on Bob and Tony



No...I knew I didn't word that properly...I meant that I didn't really make my point about Bob and Tony not having enough room. In the winter picture you should have been able to see 2 balls. I don't know what happened they were there a minute ago!!! Bob loves to play with the balls and it's a serious kick to see him ramming them and then chasing after them...I laugh out loud at Bob a lot...


----------



## Randomchic (Dec 22, 2008)

Love your pictures! I'm trying to get ideas for enclosures before I adopt a tortoise. I was wondering, if I make and enclosure for a tortoise in a corner of my yard which has protection against them digging out, but then allow them out into the rest of my yard which is just surrounded by chain link, would they tend to want to dig out of a yard that is about 1/2 acre of lawn? Or would I have to watch them closely any time they are out roaming? How long does it take them to dig out? I would just love to give them access to our large yard but don't know how feasible this is? Thanks! 
Amber


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2008)

It has been my experience that if they can see through the fence they always try to get through to the other side. You can solve this problem by placing some 1"x12" boards lengthwise around the bottom. Do you have cement below the chain link? If not, you will surely have a tortoise that digs out. And with a sulcata it only takes a few minutes. You can either bolt the boards through the fence, or tie them in place with those plastic ties. 

If you live in an area where its ok to have the desert tortoises, Gopherus agassizii, it takes them a little bit longer to dig. You might be able to catch them at it and save the day, but then again, maybe not.

Try to find out if there's a turtle club where you live. Its pretty helpful to the new tortoise keeper to go see how people pen up their tortoises. 

Its good you are doing your research before taking the plunge. 

Yvonne


----------



## krissy2288 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey im just wondering but do tortoises really play with bouncy balls cuz i have heard on yahoo questions that they think its food and they just try to bite it and it just looks like their playing....is this true?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 22, 2008)

Bob doesn't try to bite the balls. He hits one with his foot then chases it around the yard. It's really fun to watch. If he was trying to bite it, he'd be hitting it with his mouth which is not what he does. And the second question...Bob has never tried to dig out. But I had to put cinder block in front of the chain link because he tries to push thru it to get into the yard next door.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 22, 2008)

I love how you lined up the tortoises for their pictures, like siblings standing next to each other. Very cute!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 23, 2008)

BigBiscuit said:


> I love how you lined up the tortoises for their pictures, like siblings standing next to each other. Very cute!


----------



## Chase (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, the torts themselves look awesome. Their shells have no pyramidding (spelling?) at all... how did you avoid that?


----------

